# Waiting Time



## moley38 (Feb 8, 2008)

My hubby and I applied to emigrate to Ontarion back in 2006. We have had notification of required updated info, due to be processed in Jan 2009. We own 2 horses and all the relevant equipment and apart from approx £2,500.00 saved, all our funds are tied up in assets. Do you know if we provided proof/valuations whether this woudl suffice until we sold it all, or should we just sell everything for as much as we can get now. We only have until end of November so wouldn't get as much for it as per the market value.

Please help we are panicking as we really want to emigrate!

Our hopes are to open a horse rescue barn, re-training Thoroughbreds, so if anyone has any info also on this we would be very grateful!

Cheers 

Ann-Marie & Bruce


----------



## kkmm (Sep 16, 2008)

According to Provincial nominee programs you may need a bank statement of last three months before you appear in interview or whenever you receive your final documents. The best resourse is Welcome Page | Page d'accueil or www.ontarioimmigration.ca

Thanks.


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

moley38 said:


> My hubby and I applied to emigrate to Ontarion back in 2006. We have had notification of required updated info, due to be processed in Jan 2009. We own 2 horses and all the relevant equipment and apart from approx £2,500.00 saved, all our funds are tied up in assets. Do you know if we provided proof/valuations whether this woudl suffice until we sold it all, or should we just sell everything for as much as we can get now. We only have until end of November so wouldn't get as much for it as per the market value.
> 
> Please help we are panicking as we really want to emigrate!
> 
> ...


When we emigrated we provided valuations of our property, made in writing by a local estate agent. Plus we included bank statements on savings.
that was good enough. They advise younot to sell up until you have visas so they will not expect you to have all assets liquidised at this stage. No panic!
Sorry can't help on the future plans, good luck


----------

